# Heads up - Hollusion material CHEAP!



## kindo (Sep 10, 2015)

Oooo nice find. Thanks!


----------



## Spooky Duke (Oct 7, 2019)

I'm testing out Tulle and I found a pretty well-priced option for a lot of material....
Trying to add link but just signed up.... search amazon for "Craft And Party, 54" by 40 Yards (120 ft) Fabric Tulle Bolt for Wedding and Decoration (Silver)"


----------

